# Lets express our hate



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

I hate:








-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And all the people who brutally hurt Animals (I have seen some movies that friends send me of really sick people who did unbelievable stuff to poor helpless animals, that im not gonna post here cause i want to save you the details)

Expressing your emotions (including hate) can give you some relief, this might seem weird but it really can help expressing hate and frustrations.

Greetings,
Don Steffa


----------



## Danny Depersonalized (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm game.

I hate obnoxious people, and not having time alone.

I also hate when people act upon assumption, as well as mayonnaise.

I'm sure I hate plenty more things, but nothing comes to mind at this moment in time.


----------



## jakethelittle (Jul 10, 2010)

I hate loud noises.

I hate phones.

I hate getting sick.

I hate having to tip toe around other peoples emotions.

I hate not knowing why I'm alive and where I came from.

I hate that most people in generally are basically the same and are like sheep just eating, shitting, and fucking, and probably not enjoying it.

I hate that my head feels like it's full of liquid all the time.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

+1 for you both for expressing


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I hate the american mentality...










I hate christianity.

I hate the educational system.

I hate the love of power.

I hate anything that tells a person they should be a certain way instead of allowing them to be themselves.

I hate DP.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I hate having DP lol

I hate living in fear (fearing of developing schizophrenia) every minute of the day

I hate this fucking condition


----------



## Zephar (Mar 1, 2011)

Stupid people who are aggressive in their stupidity, and will never admit to being wrong about anything.

Self absorbed fucks who act as if they're above everyone else, but in any real situation they're the first to back out, they're the first to run and scatter like fucking maggots.

Self absorbed fucks in general.

People who take EVERYTHING way too fucking seriously.

People who are completely mentally healthy, that kill for incredibly stupid reasons.

Religious zealots.

Tuna (Seriously, that shit smells like rotting flesh, how can anyone stand to smell, much less eat it?)


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

[quote name='Zephar' timestamp='1311654865' post='237077'

Tuna (Seriously, that shit smells like rotting flesh, how can anyone stand to smell, much less eat it?)
[/quote]

Totally agree, who in the right mind would want to put something like that in there mouth when it smells like shit? hahaaha

I'm the same way about crab too, how can people have something on there plate that looks like a giant fucking spider and eat it?

makes me sick


----------



## MrSpock2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Zephar said:


> Tuna (Seriously, that shit smells like rotting flesh, how can anyone stand to smell, much less eat it?)


I don't know about that, tuna smells fucking delicious to me. To each his own I guess.

I hate myself.
I hate people that can't take a hint.
I hate people that won't leave me alone.
I hate close minded fucks.
I hate people who don't know the difference between your and you're, their, they're and there etc. It's fucking simple, you fucking retards.
I hate women who give feminists a bad name.
I hate arrogant ******* who don't respect women/black people/children/homosexuals etc.
I hate guys who have giant muscles because they work out and not because they work.
I hate the way European men dress like ****.
I hate whiny bitches.
I hate people who make a big deal about calling something of an unknown sex "him".
I hate people who cut themselves.
I hate generalizations and stereotypes.
I hate hypocrites.
I hate it when you're wearing socks and then step in some sort of juice and your foot gets all sticky and shit.
I hate the feeling of chalkboard on my nails. 
I hate stupid people.
I hate it when old people get hurt.
I hate idiots who think they know everything.
I hate women who squeal and are ditsy and overly effeminate.
I hate fat people.
I especially hate fat people who call themselves "heavy" or "chunky" or some shit like that.
I haet typos.
I hate guilt trippers and depressing people.
I hate Sam.
I really, really hate her.
She is the epitome of all that is wrong with teenagers today. Fuck.
I hate cowards.
I hate smiley faces. Especially xD and








I hate cartoons these days. Bring back shit like Dexter and Looney Toones.
I hate unambitious people.
I hate when your sleeve is damp and it makes your wrist cold.
I hate forgetting to eat.
I hate people who think that pedophiles and child molesters are the same thing.
I hate being scared.

Fuck, who'da thunk this would end up being such a long list?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I fucking hate most of the music these days! I hate whenever I go to my friends house for parties the music always has to be fist pumping gay techno auto tuned shit music.

Why can't some people realize that it is WAY funner to party to music like AC/DC and motley crue.


----------



## Danny Depersonalized (Jul 18, 2011)

MrSpock2 said:


> I don't know about that, tuna smells fucking delicious to me. To each his own I guess.
> 
> I hate myself.
> I hate people that can't take a hint.
> ...


 xD







<-----I'm playin, niggs. You uh, do quite appear to hate a few things, though.

Anyway, more things to hate.

Spiders. Seriously, man. What the hell? Just look at them.
Punk ass kids.
DP (of course)
People that are into things just for the sake of being quirky.
Waking up in the middle of a panic attack. Almost feels like a seizure, or some shit.
Annnnnnd cottage cheese. Fucking disgusting.
I also hate how people besides people on this forum act like they know what I'm going through. They don't. I wish they'd quit their bullshit.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Walked into a spider web at work today...another thing I have to add to this list


----------



## Blythe Taylor (Feb 9, 2011)

I hate Dp
I hate onions they are disgusting
I hate obsessive swearing 
I hate ignorance
I hate having what seems to be rubbish friends


----------



## MrSpock2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Danny Depersonalized said:


> xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha!








What's with everyone hating good food? I hate strawberries! Like, you don't even know how much I hate them.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

I too hate spiders and most of todays music, in my opinion foo fighters is decent, but not close to good, stuff is getting too digital in my opinion and too often remastered.

I hate musicicans who think they are God (So that includes 99% of all rappers)

Speaking of that, Jay-Z literally said he was jesus..... come on..


----------



## Nouf (Apr 9, 2011)

I hate DP/DR and its symptoms








i hate Violence against animals, children, elderly,..............etc.








i hate Injustice..








i hate cocky guys "more that cocky girls" and when he thinks that he is the only HOT guy on this plant








i hate Racist<< by the way i'm from the middle east







if anyone hate Arabs i hate him/her back








i hate Religious intolerance
i hate Xenophobia
i hate close-minded people
i hate when i get misunderstood








i hate when i feel weak








i hate people that said that they want to do and do great things... but when the time comes they do NOTHING


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

FUCK MY MOTHERFUCKIN LIFE SON OF AN ASSHOLE SHIT TITS BALLLLS FUCK ME RUNNIN .....ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS FUCKERRZZZ BALLSACK tITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTITES, shithole motehr fuckin penis . WANKER TITS BALLSSSSSSSSSSSSSssss. WHY CANT I B NORMALLLLL, I WANT NOTHING MORE TO JUST B ABLE TO LIVE LIFE , ENJOY LIFE, PURSE GOALS. IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASKKKKKKK. FUCK SHIT TITS MOTHERFUCKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Will631 (Aug 17, 2011)

I hate spiders
I hate ghetto people
I hate CHEESE (smells like shit, nasty texture, HATE IT!)








I hate dp\dr
I hate people who have only a little bit of depression or anxiety and they think its the end of the world
I hate old people who drive to slow
I hate it when people speak broken english
I hate being in love with someone, only to have your heart broken
I HATE when people chew with there mouths open!!!!!


----------



## thebent (Jul 5, 2011)

I hate people who aren't open minded, never admit they're wrong, and never can change their mind.
I hate people who can't evaluate themself.
I hate people who mention internet memes in real life. They're not even funny on the internet you cluts.
I hate... oh yeah on that note (^) fuck you if you quote family guy or south park in real life.
I hate hypocrites.
I hate kids that think they know everything.
I hate when people say 'u mad' in place of a comeback.
I hate that befriending idiots is necessary to make any social advances.
I hate people that smoke marijuana so they can brag about it, and I hate people that give them attention for being fucking idiots.
I hate men who talk about sex all too frequently.
I hate people that group others into stereotypes and use that to 'determine' their actions, and hold them to that standard.
I hate idiots who are also very opinionated and 'expressive'.
I hate people that can't take a joke or laugh at them self.
I hate how small and worthless I feel in this world full of people.
I hate people that look too much into idiots and think they're something more.
I hate people that attempt converting people to their religion using scare tactics like 'hell'.
I hate liars, cheaters, and sell outs.
I hate idiots who think they have it all figured out, and act omniscient with advice, and being conclusive with every conversation. 
I hate people that attempt converting people to their religion.
I hate when you are forced to win the opinion of stupid people to carry out a task.
I hate waking up in a panic, I hate anxiety, I hate DP, I hate being a total fucking pussy.
I hate people that put a price on their beliefs and their word.
I hate most TV ads that conclude that the average person is a fucking idiot, especially fast food commercials. There's this fucking Burger King commercial that's making me cringe right now, BK minis. FUCK.
I hate people that take over their parents exact political beliefs.
I hate people that correct typos in an informal setting when it is clear what someone is trying to say.
I hate people who believe they've talked to a spirit or a soul.
I hate girls that think wearing big sunglasses in facebook profile pictures makes them any less hideous.
I hate when people take a picture of themself in a mirror with a phone/camera and post it on facebook. 
I hate people that think they're photographer because their camera has a monochrome setting, or because they can zoom in on flowers.
I hate people who are against homosexuals having equal rights to a conventional marriage.
I hate cocky fucks who think their word is of more value.
I hate people who are total psuedo intellects.
I hate people grow attached to certain adjectives and use them all the time, flashing them everywhere.
I hate doing things that are essential to life if I haven't done anything creative or productive that day (mostly sex and eating). I feel like a fucking primate.
I hate people acting in infomercials.
I hate people who have no problem lying or breaking a promise.
I hate girls who are bitchy whores, and guys that are attracted to bitchy-ness.
I hate ignorant people.
I hate when people think being as vulgar as possible qualifies as comedy.
I hate having to put on a fake smile because I'm in a certain position where acting superficial is needed, or when there are guests over. 
I hate that success in todays music industry is too focused on how marketable people are.
I hate today's music.
I hate FOX News.
I hate people that feel so compelled to defend attention whores or terrible artists, like those fucking idiots are 'bringers of peace'. You'll notice this all over youtube.
I hate people who try to show off their relationship with someone by constantly referring to inside jokes in public.I hate 99% of comments on youtube, especially top rated comments. It makes this generation very questionable.
I hate when people are famous for being attractive attention whores, you know those bitches that get reality shows.
I hate people who don't appreciate their life style, especially people who are wealthier than I.
I hate people in middle school who think they're in love.
I hate people who are agressive, resorting to threats or violence ESPECIALLY in lieu of intelligence.
I hate when people mistaken quite people for emotionally deep people.
I hate people who idolize celebrities.
I hate the fact that idiots usually lead a much happier life than a thoughtful and sincere person.
I hate people that ignore their dog or are mean to their dog, calling it 'stupid', telling it to 'shut up', etc. You fucking got the dog, give it some respect you jerk.

I could go on and on... venting complete though.


----------



## TheKing32 (Jul 5, 2011)

I hate U DP, Anxiety, Depression and all the other mental illnesses!!!!! You ruined my summer. I look forward to summers and now its gone because of ur fucking add.. I wish u death u sone of a bitch.. Go to helll and leave me the fuck alone!!


----------



## Will631 (Aug 17, 2011)

thebent said:


> I hate people who aren't open minded, never admit they're wrong, and never can change their mind.
> I hate people who can't evaluate themself.
> I hate people who mention internet memes in real life. They're not even funny on the internet you cluts.
> I hate... oh yeah on that note (^) fuck you if you quote family guy or south park in real life.
> ...


Hey man, you seem to hate a lot of things lol.. You mad?


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

I hate......
-people who are ignorant yet live in bliss.
-how with dp/dr I also have incredibly weird body sensations.
-not feeling love towards anyone or anything
-not being able to remember shitttttttttttt
-feeling like I'm possessed or not controlling what I do, think or say
-not being able to express myself in the ways I want to
-brain fog
-how anxiety can effect all your thoughts and build up the point you have to detatch from it to live.
-people who abuse or traumatize others
-not knowing a direct plan or a direct way of healing oneself.
-not knowing if day by day I'm improving or getting worse.
-the fear of losing control of myself.
-feeling like a huge waste of potential to do something great.
-that i can't smoke weed and enjoy it like most people.
-how stupid ppl act because of emotional needs.
-that society focuses more on giving kids and education rather than raising kids to have emotional needs met first.
-that people think to change the world they have to change others when really you have to first change yourself.
-that I feel foreign to my thoughts and feelings.
-that I may never feel normal again, and if I do feel normal I will probably be incredibly emotionally retarded
-that in order to b healthy you have to expose yourself to fears and there is no way around it.
-that life isn't fair, and some ppl have to suffer forever








-that there is no explanation to some things no matter how hard you think about it.
-that i feel handicapped
-I'm scared to share my true self with anyone b/c of the fear of being hurt.


----------



## sarah514 (Aug 24, 2010)

I hate that I'm way too invested in school

I hate that my self esteem relies on my grades

I hate that I'm unoriginal 
I hate the unknown future

I hate that I'm expected to know what I'm doing with life

I hate that I'm so fucking lost 
I hate working at a mindless job
I hate that I'm so fucking insignificant compared to the rest of the universe
I hate that I think too much
I hate not knowing what happens after death
I hate that I can't make sense of my thoughts
I hate that life feels like a dream
I hate that I don't feel like myself
I hate that I have a bipolar self-esteem
I hate that I seem completely normal to people

I hate that I'm so judgmental of others, but mostly myself

I hate that all I do is compare myself to people
I hate that I'm an extremely anxious person

I hate that I over think everything
I hate that I can live a normal life with this
I hate knowing that no one will ever understand me

I hate that I might die with DP

I hate that I'm so self consumed and introverted

I hate the fact that I don't like who I am at all

I hate that my whole perception of myself is a paradox 
I hate that I've been thinking like this for two years now


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

Don Steffa said:


> I too hate spiders and most of todays music, in my opinion foo fighters is decent, but not close to good, stuff is getting too digital in my opinion and too often remastered.
> 
> I hate musicicans who think they are God (So that includes 99% of all rappers)
> 
> Speaking of that, Jay-Z literally said he was jesus..... come on..


I hate people who hate Jay-Z.


----------



## Facet (Oct 2, 2011)

.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

I hate DP
I hate people who are mean to each other because they have nothing better to do
I hate the show 16 and Pregnant
I hate breaking my ankle
I hate that Don Steffa's video in his sig is on autoplay so everytime I enter a thread I hear a really loud annoying song


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

These autoplays come and go.

* ALL YOUR HATE WILL BE HEARD ! *


----------



## doritocakes (May 20, 2012)

I hate dp
I hate theists
I hate girly girls
I hate masculine men
I hate when people talk about sex
I hate stupid people
I hate fat people
I hate when fat people stuff their faces full of mcdonalds and complain
I hate when fat people tell me I look "unhealthy" to make themselves feel better
I hate people who eat meat
I hate people who don't write properly
I hate people who rite liek this: ur a gud frend
I hate reality tv shows
I hate Tyler Perry
I hate most music
I hate most authors
I hate how people read shit like Twilight and 50 Shades of Grey and brag about being literate
I hate America
I hate Republicans
I hate Democrats
I hate people who claim to be Asatru
I hate my friends
I hate overly toasted toast. If it's black, it's not "toasted", it's "burned"
I hate this bitch Sheira. She's a dumb bitch who thinks excel has an h in it and looks like Mr. Potato Head
I hate metalcore
I hate 13-year-olds
I hate my family
I hate that gay marriage isn't legal





It does no good, no good to shout, but I scream I hate!


----------

